# Showing



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips for goats to sit still in the show ring? My goats get so antsy and won't sit still and I don't know what to do....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How often do you work with them? 

When mine get in a habit of moving after they're set up I will immediately give a sharp snap on the collar, circle the goat firmly and then re-set it's feet. If the goat moves again I'd do that routine over. Some goats figure it out quickly and others don't.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I found with showing steers and nigerians it helps if you tie them up alot at home. tie them with their head up somewhere safe and let them stand. don't leave them alone though. then practice having them stand still with you. don't worry about setting them up right away. count to five if they stay still and then walk some. repeat repeat repeat and gradually have them stand longer. my girls are tied up everyday. sometime just for a few minutes and some times and hour. they learn to be patient. I do the same with my horses.


----------

